# Atlas 46



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

they make some innovate products, anybody wear there tool belt?


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't count how many bags, buckets, boxes, totes and tool pouches I've tried. Some are better, most are worse. As long as I don't have to wear it, it looks fine. 
I prefer something where I can see every tool. I don't lose so many then, people just swipe them... Then I can blame a liberal.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Corysan said:


> I can't count how many bags, buckets, boxes, totes and tool pouches I've tried. Some are better, most are worse. As long as I don't have to wear it, it looks fine.
> I prefer something where I can see every tool. I don't lose so many then, people just swipe them... Then I can blame a liberal.


To some money is the root of all evil, to others the liberal arts!:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't imagine what inspired this vest idea!


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Can't imagine what inspired this vest idea!
> 
> https://youtu.be/hlhwL4-2-bE


That guy looks like hes going to defuse a bomb.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> That guy looks like hes going to defuse a bomb.


Or just a mission outside the wire!


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

I've tried some of Atlas 46 gear, and I have to say it's well built but not built for me. I tried their pants with the loop things for their knee pads, hated them catching on stuff all the time. The knee pads just aren't comfortable to me, and the suspenders didn't adjust to be long enough so I had a wedgie all day. The tool pouches I have still and I like them well enough to continue to use them but I won't be buying anything else of theirs for a long time. 

A little backstory on the company; the founder originally made motorcycle gear and ended up having law enforcement and military as bid customers so he started a new company to serve them better, he sold those companies and retired. After working around his place and finding he didn't like any of the tool gear out there he went back to work building his new business Atlas 46. 

That backstory is why I tried the products. I just can't stand the whole tactical look though, it just doesn't belong on a job site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Patriot1776 said:


> I've tried some of Atlas 46 gear, and I have to say it's well built but not built for me. I tried their pants with the loop things for their knee pads, hated them catching on stuff all the time. The knee pads just aren't comfortable to me, and the suspenders didn't adjust to be long enough so I had a wedgie all day. The tool pouches I have still and I like them well enough to continue to use them but I won't be buying anything else of theirs for a long time.
> 
> A little backstory on the company; the founder originally made motorcycle gear and ended up having law enforcement and military as bid customers so he started a new company to serve them better, he sold those companies and retired. After working around his place and finding he didn't like any of the tool gear out there he went back to work building his new business Atlas 46.
> 
> ...


I think he owned Eagle Industries that makes tactical gear for law enforcement and such, hence the similarities with his tool belts and stuff.


----------

